# TV Land 10-20 years ago



## chrisbarnes72 (Feb 1, 2007)

Can any of you remember when Tv land aired a lot of the older classics tv sitcoms, like Gillgans Island, I dream of Jeanie, Leave it to beaver, green acres, petticoat junction, father knows best, etc etc etc.

Would it be nice to have a channel again that would play the classic sitcoms??


----------



## cb7214 (Jan 25, 2007)

YES!!!


----------



## EXTACAMO (Apr 7, 2007)

Yea it would be nice. But at least I can get a Retro Network channel through OTA.


----------



## Wayne (Jul 1, 2003)

I wish TV Land would launch TV Land 2: The Classics and air the programs you mention plus shows like Donna Reed, Dobbie Gillis, Ann Southern and Dick Van ****. Classic comedies are so much funnier.

One thing that really bugs me with TV Land is their "Original Shows" and how they promote them to death. What does She's Got the Look or High School Reunion have to do with their other programming. Surely Viacom can find another cable channel like VH1 to put these programs on.


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

TV Land 2 would eventually become like TV Land just as VH1 Classic has become more like VH1.  Stick with RTN and boxed sets of old episodes.

Michael's First Rule of Pay-TV Programming: No matter how unique or valuable its original niche, every channel will evolve to become more like every other channel.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

Wayne said:


> I wish TV Land would launch TV Land 2: The Classics and air the programs you mention plus shows like Donna Reed, Dobbie Gillis, Ann Southern and Dick Van ****. Classic comedies are so much funnier.
> 
> One thing that really bugs me with TV Land is their "Original Shows" and how they promote them to death. What does She's Got the Look or High School Reunion have to do with their other programming. Surely Viacom can find another cable channel like VH1 to put these programs on.


We really do not need a TV Land 2. What we need is to move a good portion of the programming to Nick at Nite, get rid of the movies,etc. and bring back the true classics.

It wouldn't take long for Viacom to start airing 'Fresh Price of Bel-Air' marathons on a TV Land 2.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

EXTACAMO said:


> Yea it would be nice. But at least I can get a Retro Network channel through OTA.


Don't you just love RTN!


----------



## EXTACAMO (Apr 7, 2007)

fluffybear said:


> Don't you just love RTN!


"One Adam 12...... One Adam 12..... See the man... A 415 fight."

What do you think?


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

EXTACAMO said:


> "One Adam 12...... One Adam 12..... See the man... A 415 fight."
> 
> What do you think?


I think LAPD has an opening for a dispatcher, give 'em a call 

Never was an Adam-12 fan myself (I preferred SWAT) but I never missed an episode of Emergency as a kid. Odd thing though, about 2 - 3 weeks ago, RTN was showing the final season of Emergency (when they were occasional 2 hour movies) and for some reason I do not remember a single one of them.


----------



## EXTACAMO (Apr 7, 2007)

Yea, SWAT & Emergency were my favorites also. Medical Center was good too but you don't see that anywhere anymore.


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

FTA Michael said:


> Michael's First Rule of Pay-TV Programming: No matter how unique or valuable its original niche, every channel will evolve to become more like every other channel.


That statement is very accurate. I have no RTN affiliate here, so my only method of getting Adam 12 is through HULU. I started a trial account with Netflix and saw they had all 7 seasons online to play instantly. I was disappointed with the rest of their "instant' library and decided not to join. I am much happier with Blockbuster.


----------



## trainman (Jan 9, 2008)

There was no TV Land channel 20 years ago (it didn't start until 1996) -- although if I recall correctly, in 1988 there was still a fair amount of black-and-white on the Nick at Nite schedule. Might have even been black-and-white on _Nickelodeon,_ in the form of "Dennis the Menace" and "Lassie." I'll have to look in my collection of old TV Guides when I'm at home.


----------



## sdicomp (Sep 12, 2006)

chrisbarnes72 said:


> Can any of you remember when Tv land aired a lot of the older classics tv sitcoms, like Gillgans Island, I dream of Jeanie, Leave it to beaver, green acres, petticoat junction, father knows best, etc etc etc.
> 
> Would it be nice to have a channel again that would play the classic sitcoms??


Very much agree here!!!


----------



## EXTACAMO (Apr 7, 2007)

fluffybear said:


> I think LAPD has an opening for a dispatcher, give 'em a call
> 
> Never was an Adam-12 fan myself (I preferred SWAT) but I never missed an episode of Emergency as a kid. Odd thing though, about 2 - 3 weeks ago, RTN was showing the final season of Emergency (when they were occasional 2 hour movies) and for some reason I do not remember a single one of them.


Yea, I probably could get a good deal on a bank owned house out there. :lol:


----------



## VegasDen (Jul 12, 2007)

fluffybear said:


> I think LAPD has an opening for a dispatcher, give 'em a call
> 
> Never was an Adam-12 fan myself (I preferred SWAT) but I never missed an episode of Emergency as a kid. Odd thing though, about 2 - 3 weeks ago, RTN was showing the final season of Emergency (when they were occasional 2 hour movies) and for some reason I do not remember a single one of them.


I liked Emergency as well.....I get my fix on Hulu. :grin:


----------



## sattec (May 28, 2004)

greetings fellow RTN heads! If you receive RTN via satellite, do a new scan, they have a national feed now and have added at least one more station...RTN forever!


----------



## EXTACAMO (Apr 7, 2007)

sattec said:


> greetings fellow RTN heads! If you receive RTN via satellite, do a new scan, they have a national feed now and have added at least one more station...RTN forever!


I'm thinking about getting into FTA. What satellite is RTN on and what direction would I need to point to get it. I live in central New York. TIA.


----------



## RDH416 (Oct 24, 2007)

The older black and white series would be great to see again. Ones like The Phil Silvers Show (the original Sgt Ernie Bilko), Sea Hunt, Highway Patrol, Sky King, Cannon (that one may have been in color), and others. I know... "you're dating yourself with these". These and others were pretty good watching back then.


----------



## sattec (May 28, 2004)

EXTACAMO said:


> I'm thinking about getting into FTA. What satellite is RTN on and what direction would I need to point to get it. I live in central New York. TIA.


it's at 123 degrees west, towards Texas for you, I guess?? I use an 8 foot dish to pull in the RTN group, it's about 15 good english speaking stations on that satellite plus the new national feed which is very much like a super station, instead of ads they have a screen saver that pops up for a minute or two instead of commercials.

Galaxy 18 
http://www.lyngsat.com/galaxy18.html

KMMF-TV (FOX - Missoula)

KMCC-TV (Laughlin)

KKTU-LP (ABC - Cheyenne)

KPBI-TV (My - Eureka Springs) 
Retro TV Network 
KXUN-LP (Fort Smith)

KWCE-TV (Alexandria)

WNGS-TV (Buffalo) 
KWWF-TV (Waterloo)

KFDF-CA (My - Fort Smith)

KEGS-LP (Las Vegas)

KLMN-TV (Great Falls)

RTN Radio

KATV-TV (ABC - Little Rock)

KTVC-TV (Roseburg)

KQUP-TV (Spokane)

WMQF-TV (FOX - Marquette)

KKYK-TV (Eureka Springs)

KWBF-TV (My - Little Rock) 
KDEV-LP (Aurora)

WGMU-TV (My - Burlington)

KCBU-TV (Provo)

KWBM-TV (My - Springfield)


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

I used to love watching Nickelodeon on summer afternoons as a kid, after they were done with that educational crap they have on in the mornings. Dragnet and Adam 12 in the afternoons back to back along with Lassie, Flipper and Dennis The Menace. Now Nick at Nite has the crap that was on when I was a kid. Full House? Come on, that was the biggest joke of a TV show ever. Family Matters? Corny as a hell. Fresh Prince I can deal with. When the early to mid '90s ABC TGIF line up qualifies as classic TV, there's something not right. And as for TV Land, 'reality' shows and original programming that have nothing to do with the channel, just like all the other Viacom owned cable networks out there.

RTN is okay, not as good as TV Land was 10 years ago IMO, and I do like Unreliable Sources.


----------



## jrwinter (Sep 2, 2004)

Your right TV Land has become a crap channel they should go back to showing just the old tv sitcoms!


----------



## sattec (May 28, 2004)

the only way to do RTN is with a dish, and now with the national feed, there's always something on, you need to be able to thumb thru all the RTN's and hope to hit a show you want, having only one local affiliate would be rough....having 15 affiliates and a national feed is very nice


----------



## EXTACAMO (Apr 7, 2007)

sattec said:


> it's at 123 degrees west, towards Texas for you, I guess?? I use an 8 foot dish to pull in the RTN group, it's about 15 good english speaking stations on that satellite plus the new national feed which is very much like a super station, instead of ads they have a screen saver that pops up for a minute or two instead of commercials.
> 
> Galaxy 18
> http://www.lyngsat.com/galaxy18.html
> ...


Thanks for that I'll look into it.


----------



## jal (Mar 3, 2005)

TV land has gone down hill showing reruns that are available on many other channels. I remember 20 years ago, TVLand had Route 66, Car 54, and even Mr. Ed. Id like to see some of those shows return. I also miss the old retro commercials as well.


----------



## sattec (May 28, 2004)

RTN has retromercials too


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

chrisbarnes72 said:


> Can any of you remember when Tv land aired a lot of the older classics tv sitcoms, like Gillgans Island, I dream of Jeanie, Leave it to beaver, green acres, petticoat junction, father knows best, etc etc etc.
> 
> Would it be nice to have a channel again that would play the classic sitcoms??


Yeah, those were the days. RTN is the greatest...Emergency! and Quincy. I record each every day.


----------



## rustynails (Apr 24, 2008)

chrisbarnes72 said:


> Can any of you remember when Tv land aired a lot of the older classics tv sitcoms, like Gillgans Island, I dream of Jeanie, Leave it to beaver, green acres, petticoat junction, father knows best, etc etc etc.
> 
> Would it be nice to have a channel again that would play the classic sitcoms??


I used to watch every show you just mentioned. I watched them in the original format and channels though. I am really telling my age. I grew up on those shows. Just add Bonanza and Gunsmoke and you have my child hood.


----------



## trainman (Jan 9, 2008)

trainman said:


> I'll have to look in my collection of old TV Guides when I'm at home.


Nick at Nite schedule, June 1988:

*8:00* -- Make Room for Daddy (BW)
*8:30* -- Mister Ed (BW)
*9:00* -- My Three Sons (BW)
*9:30* -- The Donna Reed Show (BW)
*10:00* -- Rowan & Martin's Laugh-In
*10:30* -- Car 54, Where Are You? (BW)
*11:00* -- The Monkees
*11:30* -- Susie (BW)
*12:00* -- Make Room for Daddy (BW)
*12:30* -- Mister Ed (BW)
*1:00* -- The Donna Reed Show (BW)
*1:30* -- Rowan & Martin's Laugh-In
*2:00* -- Car 54, Where Are You? (BW)
*2:30* -- The Monkees
*3:00* -- I Spy
*4:00* -- Movie (until 6:00)

And, yes, I remembered correctly that "Dennis the Menace" and "Lassie," both in black and white, were running in the mornings on Nickelodeon.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

Wayne said:


> I wish TV Land would launch TV Land 2


Didn't they try that with MTV-2? And look what happened it.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

Wayne said:


> I wish TV Land would launch TV Land 2: The Classics and air the programs you mention plus shows like Donna Reed, Dobbie Gillis, Ann Southern and Dick Van ****. Classic comedies are so much funnier.
> 
> One thing that really bugs me with TV Land is their "Original Shows" and how they promote them to death. What does She's Got the Look or High School Reunion have to do with their other programming. Surely Viacom can find another cable channel like VH1 to put these programs on.


Sadly classic TV show don't genrate revenues. I'd love to see Phil Silvers, Tugboat Annie, Jack Benny ETC.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

RDH416 said:


> The older black and white series would be great to see again. Ones like The Phil Silvers Show (the original Sgt Ernie Bilko), Sea Hunt, Highway Patrol, Sky King, Cannon (that one may have been in color), and others. I know... "you're dating yourself with these". These and others were pretty good watching back then.


God I loved Sky King. A guy on YouTube had thousands of 40 50's shows. I guess he got sued big time.


----------



## 1964 (Jul 30, 2007)

Not sure when it is going to start, but MGM is supposed to offer an OTA service called This TV. They already started in Chicago on ME TV and ME TOO.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

RDH416 said:


> The older black and white series would be great to see again. Ones like The Phil Silvers Show (the original Sgt Ernie Bilko), Sea Hunt, Highway Patrol, Sky King, Cannon (that one may have been in color), and others. I know... "you're dating yourself with these". These and others were pretty good watching back then.


There are a few short clips of Sky King and Highway Patrol on Youtiube.. Better hurry before some media CO sues.


----------



## rnbmusicfan (Jul 19, 2005)

MikeW said:


> That statement is very accurate. I have no RTN affiliate here, so my only method of getting Adam 12 is through HULU. I started a trial account with Netflix and saw they had all 7 seasons online to play instantly. I was disappointed with the rest of their "instant' library and decided not to join. I am much happier with Blockbuster.


I still would prefer a station that would run classic programs. RTN I suppose is the closest thing. In Philadelphia, WFMZ 69 airs I Love Lucy and Family Ties.

For myself I can get in the habit of DVDs to watch a show like The Wire, or The Simpsons, but not for classic TV shows that I enjoy sometimes but not invest watching 4-5 episodes in a row. For that, I used to like how I could tune into a channe, backl in the early 90's, UHF TV and some cable channels had this programming with a number of different shows being run.

It's apparent TV Land doesn't want to be classic TV, and that all cable channels that reach 100% of the cable audience will all emulate each other. I wish that I could not subscribe to TV Land or Nick, and get a small refund for those channels.

Perhaps a model could be 2-3 digital networks airing classic shows, with limited commercials or none, sold on a alacarte or premium basis, like $4.99/month could work - this way it's not on an ad revenue chasing model like TV Land.

I mean if one is into movies, there are a number of outlets on broadcast TV from VOD/PPV to HBO to Encore to TCM to AMC to ion Television, with the first being the most expensive but newest selection, to the last being the free model with least desirable selection. But with movies, cable has one covered. If there is medium on cable for a selection of movies, international programming and faith oriented channels, I'd think there such for TV show premium mini package model as well.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

How many shows currently airing on TV Land are owned by Paramount?


----------



## Longhorn08 (Oct 9, 2008)

Some of us can remember when those shows were'nt re-runs :eek2:


----------



## AntAltMike (Nov 21, 2004)

fluffybear said:


> I think LAPD has an opening for a dispatcher, give 'em a call
> 
> Never was an Adam-12 fan myself (I preferred SWAT) but I never missed an episode of Emergency as a kid. ...


I remember reading that about a decade after Emergency went off the air, the first name of "Gage" made some incredible leap in its incidence on the list of birthnames.

In case you haven't seen it posted elsewhere, RetroTelevision is presently off the air in most broadcast markets. it has something to do with complications of a bankruptcy. It is being carried by a few local stations that have some kind of financial relationship with that network, and its FTA satellite feed is in the process of being moved, so I certainly hope it will be back on in all its markets soon.

Here is the message being displated on WJLA, 7.3, formerly RTV:



> As of 5:00 AM on January, 2009, Equity Media Holding Corp's contract to serve the Retro Television Network has Expired. EMHC attempted to coordinate a seamless transition, but despite repeated attempts to comunicate with Luken Communications representatives, it received no response. Please direct any questions regarding the RTN network, programming and delivery of services to:
> 
> Luken Holdings Inc.
> 735 Broad Street, Suite 1204
> ...


Too bad if it disappears locally. It has actually become my most watched TV chanel.


----------



## mystic7 (Dec 9, 2007)

trainman said:


> I'll have to look in my collection of old TV Guides when I'm at home.


Frank Costanza? Is that you?


----------



## mystic7 (Dec 9, 2007)

Longhorn08 said:


> Some of us can remember when those shows were'nt re-runs :eek2:


Tell me about it  In fact I don't consider shows like Emergency to be "old"!


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

I wanna see A-Team, Airwolf, Simon & Simon, Kinght Rider, Miami Vice & Hogans Heroes on there.


----------



## mystic7 (Dec 9, 2007)

joshjr said:


> I wanna see A-Team, Airwolf, Simon & Simon, Kinght Rider, Miami Vice & Hogans Heroes on there.


Those shows aren't old! (See what I mean?) 

To me, old is "Life of Riley", "December Bride", "I Married Joan", "The Loretta Young Show"...


----------



## AntAltMike (Nov 21, 2004)

mystic7 said:


> ..."Life of Riley"...


"What a revoltin' development this is!"

"You can't fire me, Mr. Cunningham. I quit!"


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

:lol:
You guys hijacking this thread for a convention of us old guys?


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

AntAltMike said:


> I remember reading that about a decade after Emergency went off the air, the first name of "Gage" made some incredible leap in its incidence on the list of birthnames.
> 
> In case you haven't seen it posted elsewhere, RetroTelevision is presently off the air in most broadcast markets. it has something to do with complications of a bankruptcy. It is being carried by a few local stations that have some kind of financial relationship with that network, and its FTA satellite feed is in the process of being moved, so I certainly hope it will be back on in all its markets soon.
> 
> ...


I am guessing Cox Communications must have worked out some kind of deal then as I have seen no such notices airing here. 
Would be a real shame if we lost RTN as I tend to watch that more than anything else.


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

Why can't they make a series of channels like the music channels? Run some old advertisements as well for filler on the lower years with less content choices. 50's, 60's, 70's, 80's.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

Longhorn08 said:


> Some of us can remember when those shows were'nt re-runs :eek2:


TV LAND pretty much sucks now. They don't even play the closing theme songs anymore!


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

joshjr said:


> I wanna see A-Team, Airwolf, Simon & Simon, Kinght Rider, Miami Vice & Hogans Heroes on there.


All of these shows are on AOL.com.


----------



## Dario33 (Dec 15, 2008)

TVL definitely has room for improvement -- hopefully they realize this sooner rather than later.


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

Dragnet, Superman, Get Smart, Hitchcock Presents.. there were all on late at night on Nick At Night back in the early 90s.


----------



## cstelter (Sep 20, 2007)

joshjr said:


> I wanna see A-Team, Airwolf, Simon & Simon, Kinght Rider, Miami Vice & Hogans Heroes on there.


One of these things is not like the others... 5 of these things are kind of the same...



mystic7 said:


> Those shows aren't old! (See what I mean?)
> 
> To me, old is "Life of Riley", "December Bride", "I Married Joan", "The Loretta Young Show"...


Heh, what is retro?

For a while there it seemed that 'retro' things were getting closer and closer to current time. In fact I seem to recall some computer game or maybe a humorous article joking about how soon retro would overtake the future and things would be retro before they were ever popular in the first place.

But in looking back at the top 100 shows of each decade, it seems the trend is opposite.

I recall growing up back in the 70's, M*A*S*H, Happy Days and Laverne&Shirly were the retro shows (Set in the 50's). In the late 80's we had the wonder years (set in 1968-1970) and in the late 90's we had that 70's show (set in 1976-1980). In the 60's we had Hogan's Heroes set in the 40's.

I never watched that 70's show, and haven't watched sitcoms in years so maybe I don't realize it's already out there, but it seems we're due for a show set in the late 80s to capture all those viewers who are 30something to recall their teenage years and all those who are 40-50 something to recall their parenting years.

Now we also have the 'retro TV show made into Movie' trend covering such shows as Flintstones, Scooby Doo, Brady Bunch, Mission Impossible, Miami Vice, etc. Based on this thread it would seem an A-Team movie or at least TV remake is in store to go alongside the Miami Vice movie and Knight Rider remake already out there.

Hogan's Heroes on this list just doesn't seem to fit


----------



## mreposter (Jul 29, 2006)

TV Land shows Hogans Heroes, I think it's on around 4/5 pm EST.


----------

